
A fake town on Reddit where everybody knows your name - imartin2k
https://theoutline.com/post/7907/a-good-place-the-fake-town-where-everybody-knows-your-name
======
akuji1993
It seems like a really fun idea. Sadly the sub consists of a lot of 4 upvote
posts and then one "funny" one with 2k upvotes about a guy trimming a penis in
someones hedge. A lot of the posts are single sentences or maybe at best one
paragraph. I had the hope it could be a writing challenge, fleshing out some
stuff for the sub in a few paragraphs or articles, but that doesn't seem to be
the goal here.

~~~
Nition
You're looking at the "hot" page there (basically like the Hacker News front
page). Here's the Top All Time for instance:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/HaveWeMet/top/?sort=top&t=all](https://www.reddit.com/r/HaveWeMet/top/?sort=top&t=all)

It certainly seems like much more attempted comedy than serious roleplay
though.

~~~
akuji1993
Seeing as most of the Top All Time are fairly old (a year to 6 months) it
seems the page has taken a hit regarding active members posting meaningful
content. Pretty sad, I would've loved to contribute some stuff. But I also
wrote on a roleplay forum in amounts that accounted to about 1000 Word pages
so I might have a different goal here.

~~~
Nition
The "Life of Norman" subreddit is another interesting one[1]. It's just stores
about Norman, a very normal and very boring middle-aged man with a cat, also
called Norman. Unfortunately the top posts are all from three years ago, but
the best posts are strangely interesting, and often a little sad. I think it
must be because the one thing people don't usually write about is completely
normal uneventful life.

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/lifeofnorman/top](https://www.reddit.com/r/lifeofnorman/top)

------
buboard
I think gaming roleplay is an underappreciated art form. This seems like a
text version of it

~~~
Waterluvian
Friends and I went to Magfest one year. We were at the tables and had some
Magic the Gathering decks. For some reason my friend began playing against me
with a entirely made up set of rules and terminology. So I went with it and
made more stuff up. All entirely devoid of anything resembling Magic.

Internally it was a ton of fun with the improv. We had incredibly good
chemistry in it all. But externally it was a riot. Our game expanded to cover
a huge table space. Others were starting to gather. Our play became a
performance for everyone else, especially those who weren't in on the joke.

Definitely one of the funnest moments I've had.

------
dusted
exactly the shenanigans the Internet was supposed to support :) The
cheezburgers are excellent at Little Diary Meathouse at the corner of
Westinton, by the way :)

~~~
Angostura
I went there with Arthur the other week and he thought the baps were a bit
stale. Was that odd guy with the dog still there?

------
dlivingston
I’ve been a part of this subreddit for a while. Really novel at first, but got
old quickly.

When posts were done well, there was a sort of absurdism that was lovely. As
it’s gotten more popular, the absurdism has been replaced with random nonsense
(like another commenter wrote, “who keeps trimming penises into my hedges?”).
Comments on posts like this devolve into “one-upping” each other on the
randomness, which really takes you out of the absurdist world.

------
MrOxiMoron
so it's a MUD on Reddit?

~~~
Jaruzel
More like a MOO. MUDs tend to have built-in questing, character classes and
progression etc., Whereas MOOs are text based 'life' simulations, where the
users can assume any identity they like and interact with each other in free
text (or via macros) based on the loose themes of the MOO.

~~~
wccrawford
That just means MUD, Object Oriented.

I think MUSH is closer to what you're suggesting.

~~~
Jaruzel
Duh, yes. I meant MUSH not MOO. Thank you. :)

------
ForFreedom
I don't get it

~~~
bobloblaw45
A huge part of Reddit culture is inside jokes. They're almost like forced
memes that you can always find someone over there to react to where as other
people would just ignore or make fun of you for. That whole sub is basically
an inside joke.

------
tambourine_man
Scrolling this site is painful in Safari.

